# singer / Studio SR 103 Knitting Machine



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

can anyone tell me about this machine? singer / Studio SR 103 Knitting Machine.
the eBay seller can only tell me in her ad that it is "so cute, so darn cute with its pink color" that is not very helpful  
is it a full bed? what gauge is it? why does she think it is so cute?
what is suppose to come with it.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That does seem like a vague description from a seller. Have you checked this site for the info you need under Silver Reeds?http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/aboutknittingmachines.php


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

nothin on that sight about this machine


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> nothin on that sight about this machine


I looked too. I see you are saying it is SR 103 - that is a ribber. The SK is the knitting machine. That site said it was made in 1963/64 - pretty old - but could still be good. But make sure it is a knitter and not a ribber - unless that is what you are looking for.  I would ask the seller for more info - like how many needles, etc to see what gauge it is.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

oops its the sk what gauge is it? is it a full bed? you have the exact link for the info you found>


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> oops its the sk what gauge is it? is it a full bed? you have the exact link for the info you found>


http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/StudioSilverReedHistory.php
This had some info - but not all you are looking for. I would ask the seller for specifics! My guess is that it is a manual machine -which is great to start with if it is low in cost. If it is not you might hold out for a punch card version for more variety as you learn. IMHO  Perhaps compare other machines on ebay as well as Craigslist. Located in USA?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

4.5 mm standard gauge, but that is a very old machine. I wouldn't touch it unless I could see it first. It could be a very good machine, but right off the top, it will need a new sponge bar.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I looked on eBay. She listed it wrong. It should not have the r just s103. It is a very old machine but looks like it is in good shape. What it is like using a 150 silver reed but even better as it is all metal It is a 4.5 gauge standard knitting machine. You do the patterning by hand manipulating the stitches. It can do all the types of stitches she says, but you to hand manipulate them., Not so with a punchcard. Machine. Nice if you think you will like to do the hand manipulating and want a standard machine. Good price for one. I wouldn't pay much more than the opening price as you can get a machine that uses punch cards for around$250 for an older one. The 150 silver reed sells for $400 and is all plastic, but 6.5 gauge and does what this does but HSS an additional function as an add on.

uote=brinawitch]can anyone tell me about this machine? singer / Studio SR 103 Knitting Machine.
the eBay seller can only tell me in her ad that it is "so cute, so darn cute with its pink color" that is not very helpful  
is it a full bed? what gauge is it? why does she think it is so cute?
what is suppose to come with it.[/quote]


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I used to have a Studio 313 that came after, one of first with punch card patterning and I gave it away. It was still in good shape,but it had a battery to rewind punch card and I forgot to take out the battery. That 103 should cost practically nothing.
Laurelk in S. CA And be sure it isn't just the ribber.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

actually really want a mini machine (or rather half bed machine) that is a 4.5 gauge but don't think there is any like that out there. i got the one mini, Empisal Mini Schnell-Stricker Knitting Machine, but don't like how it runs it is hard to put needles out of work and back in work so hand manipulation is hard to do. so far thinking about selling it unless someone can convince me otherwise.

was really hoping that is what she meant by it being so cute


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have the link to the knitting machine on ebay?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it is the only short bed out there. I think it is for making samples or something to take with you when you go somewhere. I would keep it. If you bought one of the plastic bed machines you could take out a section or two to make it shorter.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

euvid said:


> I think it is the only short bed out there. I think it is for making samples or something to take with you when you go somewhere. I would keep it. If you bought one of the plastic bed machines you could take out a section or two to make it shorter.


just found another one. it is called a NECCHI ELNA MIRACLE KNITTER JUNIOR and looks like this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vg-Ex-Vintage-1950s-NECCHI-ELNA-MIRACLE-KNITTER-JUNIOR-IN-CASE-machine-knitting-/121065728247?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c301468f7


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

That is really small, and my opinion the cost is high. You are better to invest in something you will enjoy knitting on and has more needles. I have a Singer LK100, simple, has 90 needle bed so I can make sweaters with. You will want something with at least that many needles. Mine is old but I good shape. Invest in one of the newer models.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

krankymax said:


> That is really small, and my opinion the cost is high. You are better to invest in something you will enjoy knitting on and has more needles. I have a Singer LK100, simple, has 90 needle bed so I can make sweaters with. You will want something with at least that many needles. Mine is old but I good shape. Invest in one of the newer models.


maybe if i explain why i wanted a small one you will understand. i want to make small toys for kids and animals. i really don't need that many needles for such small things. just need to be able to manipulate the needles. plus due to limited space thought a smaller one might be easier to have around. i already have two large machines. which are sometimes cumbersome when your trying to do small things. 
aside from that i think they are really cute :lol:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

If you want to knit small things, use a loom. They are cheaper and will do the same things, plus exercise your fingers. But for better advice on this, visit the ladies and gents here: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters They can tell you how easy it is to make toys on.


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

hi I have one I am still try to figure it out mine has a ribber with it I paid $150.00 for it. it is clean so are it works great. I Have 4 knitting machine now.
rmjohn


----------

